# What to do with Owners Manual for Late 80's Craftsman 825 Trac-Drive



## Snowcat (Oct 26, 2013)

I was going to buy a late 80's Craftsman Trac Drive 8HP 25" (model 536.884900) that was offered on cl a couple of towns from me, but I decided against it. 

However, during my research, I picked up the original manual for this model off of eBay. Now I don't need this Craftsman manual (I got the Frankentoro instead) but I thought maybe someone here could use it. I see there are a bunch of Craftsman manuals over on the Restorationmen forum, but I did not see this particular one. 

What I have is the original hard copy. I could pull the staples, cut it apart and scan it to PDF if anyone wants a soft copy or I could snail mail the hard copy somewhere. (I don't want anything for it.)

I scanned the cover page and tried to attach it to this post but it is way over my file size limit for PDFs so no dice.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

If you scan it and convert it to a PDF, Snowmann has a number of manuals on his website free for downloading. Sure wouldn't hurt having that one also for anyone needing it in the future.


----------



## gswartz1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you still have this? I have been looking for that exact manual.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum gswartz1!


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

I hate to revive an old forum, but where is this "Snowmann's" website? I just picked up a 72 craftsman I would love to find some info on. Thanks!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

cs42778 said:


> I hate to revive an old forum, but where is this "Snowmann's" website? I just picked up a 72 craftsman I would love to find some info on. Thanks!


 Here is the link to the restoration forum.

Craftsman Manuals Forum


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks, that's a great site! Wish mine was included. Just got a 536.90510 on craigslist that I was under the impression everything needed was there, just needed reassembly. Looks like a couple parts are missing. What I can find online is that parts are almost impossible to get. It looks good for its age, but needs help. All I know is that it's a 7hp Tecumseh. Maybe I can find someone else in the Minneapolis area who is willing to restore it, or I might just part it out on eBay. I'm more of a repair kinda guy than restoration. I don't have the time or space for that. Thanks again!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*



cs42778 said:


> Thanks, that's a great site! Wish mine was included. Just got a 536.90510 on craigslist that I was under the impression everything needed was there, just needed reassembly. Looks like a couple parts are missing. What I can find online is that parts are almost impossible to get. It looks good for its age, but needs help. All I know is that it's a 7hp Tecumseh. Maybe I can find someone else in the Minneapolis area who is willing to restore it, or I might just part it out on eBay. I'm more of a repair kinda guy than restoration. I don't have the time or space for that. Thanks again!


What parts are you missing? I just scrapped out a 536-90515 about 4-6 weeks ago. I still have some parts I saved from it and if it's one you need you're welcome to it. I didn't keep a lot so it's iffy whether I have what you need or not.

Drop me a PM or email. I'm involved in a bunch of stuff so I check on an irregular basis.


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the offer, but I think I'm just going to do the same. Keep a few parts and scrap the rest. Already found a home for the wheels and handlebars, almost got my money back already!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Here is the link to the restoration forum.
> 
> Craftsman Manuals Forum



Is there a new link to the site ?? This one isn't working for me.


----------

